# Bob's suprise!



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Ha.... I love to use him as an excuse to purchase something new. We havent had a cray in a long time since our last blue passed away.

I saw these guys in the store when I was out with kat and just couldnt pass him up. I love the personalities of crayfish. <3

Huh?









Food for me?









He loves his drift wood. He chews on it, hides under it... 









Thanks for looking!


----------



## saeed883 (Dec 20, 2008)

Awesome crayfish


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

very nice  congrats


----------



## Julian (Jun 29, 2008)

thats so cool, i want one now.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Cool Cid really nice color where did you find him. I have 3 redclaws.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

he was from.... the vaugn (sp) Big als 

Thanks for looking guys ^^


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

nice. I love crays, but not sure they would suit any of my tanks....then again I could set up another tank....


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

thats the trouble... :3 I would have a few different inverts in their own space but bob just wont let me get that crazy lol


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

They are quite the characters when mine molt they grab shells and stuff and pull into the front of their cave they block it all off so the fish cant get them. Then they have to clean it all away again after they molt.Mine are in my 90 gal with my cichlids.Ill Try to post some pics later.


----------

